

 Furatto v2.0 Release - #trySimplicity - kurenn88
http://icalialabs.github.io/furatto/index.html

======
storm_kid
Great job man, this is way much better than Bootstrap!!

~~~
kurenn88
Thanks dude, I'll keep working, tell me how it goes!

